# Cheap light strip



## Tom Michael (29 Sep 2020)

Hi all

I’m thinking of resurrecting an old juwel 120l lido and want to enhance the colour rendition of the Heloix light which only has blue and white leds.

does anyone have any experience of using some cheap stick on light strip with red leds ? Thinking I could use some strong adhesive to the plastic flap


----------



## Tom Michael (30 Sep 2020)

Bump!


----------



## oreo57 (3 Oct 2020)

Tom Michael said:


> Bump!


Ok first a few questions your current light is like this correct?
Lists the tubes as 8000k/6500k so yes short on red




Is that section metal or plastic?
If metal one could incorporate it into thermal management opening a bit more possibilities.
You have enough surface area to add all sorts of things
Main issue will be moisture since it looks to be fairly close to the water surface.

Sooo suggest adding the waterproof versions of the strip lights or some interesting diy.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/aluminum-channels/tami-led-strip-channel-universal/1559/
Silicone would be your friend..

Example:

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/rigid-light-bars/linear-led-light-bar-fixture/3277/


----------



## hypnogogia (3 Oct 2020)

@Tom Michael , I’m assuming you mean the Juwel helialux light.  If so, you could get the internet tripspec 2

https://www.interpet.co.uk/Products/Lighting/LEDs/Tri-Spec-2-Max-Output-LED-69-80cm

That’s what I did, and because they’re completely water proof I fitted them underneath the flaps by gluing some holders onto the inside of the top frame with silicone on which the light can rest.  That means you can open and close the flap sets normally.  All depends on how much you want to spend.  For your size tank in think they’re about £117.


----------



## Tom Michael (3 Oct 2020)

oreo57 said:


> Ok first a few questions your current light is like this correct?
> Lists the tubes as 8000k/6500k so yes short on red
> 
> 
> ...



the existing lighting is this style 

https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Products/Lighting/LED/HeliaLux-LED/HeliaLux-Spectrum/

But it is the older version without the red LEDs. I don’t want to change the light completely as it’s fine, just want a bit of red! I think the only are I can attach the led stip is to one of the plastic lid panels, I guess it’s a bit of trial and erro, ideally I don’t really want to drill into the plastic although I’m not sure any adhesi would bond long term


----------



## Tom Michael (3 Oct 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> @Tom Michael , I’m assuming you mean the Juwel helialux light.  If so, you could get the internet tripspec 2
> 
> https://www.interpet.co.uk/Products/Lighting/LEDs/Tri-Spec-2-Max-Output-LED-69-80cm
> 
> That’s what I did, and because they’re completely water proof I fitted them underneath the flaps by gluing some holders onto the inside of the top frame with silicone on which the light can rest.  That means you can open and close the flap sets normally.  All depends on how much you want to spend.  For your size tank in think they’re about £117.


Looks great, but I want to add to the existing unit, only want to spend 10-20 quid!


----------



## Nick potts (3 Oct 2020)

If it is simply for cosmetic lighting then the cheap led strip lighting will be fine.

Pick up the RBG version and you can tune the colour to suit.


----------

